# How to set the F stop??



## Mikey (Mar 21, 2007)

OK, I printed instructions once on setting up the camera for taking pictures. From what I keep seeing, I am supposed to set the F stop at 8 (IIRC).  I try to set the camera according to the grayscale card, yet it only works good that way 1/2 the time and no matter what menu I try, I only ever see the "F" on the window listed at either 3, 3.5 or 4.

What am I doing wrong?

Camera is a Canon S2-IS. 

BTW, It takes awesome pics when I can get the camera to select the correct colors based on the graysacale card, but I still don't think it's as good as many of the pictures I see here daily.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't have that camera, so I can't help with the menus, however in order to keep the F-stop at a constant value you need to be in either full manual mode, or I would suggest aperture priority (which should be Av).  Please check the manual for Av mode settings.


----------



## bob393 (Mar 22, 2007)

I dont know that camere either but Ron is right Av, aperature priority or full manual is where you want to be. F 3, 3.5, 4 dosn't seem right to me. I would try a killer 500w light or two and see if the f numbers go up. At least then you would know if you were on the right screen.


----------



## kiddo (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />OK, I printed instructions once on setting up the camera for taking pictures. From what I keep seeing, I am supposed to set the F stop at 8 (IIRC).  I try to set the camera according to the grayscale card, yet it only works good that way 1/2 the time and no matter what menu I try, I only ever see the "F" on the window listed at either 3, 3.5 or 4.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> ...



Install the software that came with your camera and plug it into your computer. Open a program (if it doesn't start automatically when you plug your camera in) called RemoteCapture.

Put your camera on a tripod or prop it up securely on something and point it at a pen.

Put the camera in manual mode.

You can now adjust everything that is adjustable on your camera using your computer and see the results on your monitor.

You have one of the few cameras that can do this.   []

Oh yes, and when you have it all nice and looking good, click your mouse to take the picture and it will show up on your hard-drive automatically.

I don't own this camera, I just looked it up and read the manual.

The software looks like this:







The options will change depending on the mode you are in.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, thanks. I installed the software that came with it, but never saw a remote caprute one. I think I'll have to get a much longer cord though to reach from the PC to the light box setup.

FWIW, a brighter light was mentioned. I did notice that the pictures I took this time seemed dull and yellowed as if there wasn't enough light. I have 1,000 watts of light shining into the box, but I think the exposure I get depends on which direction I shine the light into the setup. I'll experiment with the light placement and see if that changes anything. I'll aslo put the camera into A/V mode as I know it has several of those modes. I just don't know if I can get it into close up mode if I do that. We'll see I guess.

Thanks guys for the help and suggestions.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, for whatever reason the remote capture software did not come with the camera. I was able to set teh Fstop at 8 using the Av setting and it worked with the grey and darker background, but the picture turned out really washed out looking when I subbed a nice lighter background. At least I know now what mode to be in for experiments and I'll have to re-arrainge my desk so I can build a small setup for picturetaking so I never have to leave the computer for picture taking.

Thanks again.


----------



## kiddo (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />Well, for whatever reason the remote capture software did not come with the camera. I was able to set teh Fstop at 8 using the Av setting and it worked with the grey and darker background, but the picture turned out really washed out looking when I subbed a nice lighter background. At least I know now what mode to be in for experiments and I'll have to re-arrainge my desk so I can build a small setup for picturetaking so I never have to leave the computer for picture taking.
> 
> Thanks again.



From what I read, you should have that with your camera. If you would like I'll send you a copy of the software from the CD that came with my camera.

Your camera is very highly regarded for taking shots of small products. I have some links to some tutorials I ran across when I was researching your original question. I'll look them up again this evening and post them here.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 25, 2007)

I would appreciate that. I'm sending you an e-mail so you will have my e-mail address and regular address in case it is a large file.

Any chance you looked up the S3-IS? 9I'm thinking about that one since it is at $300 now, down from $499 when it came out last year.

Thought about a digital rebel, but $600+ is still a bit out of my price range

&lt;edit&gt; nevermind. the software isn't listed in the files, but when the camera is plugged in, I have the option to start the remote photo software. it is pretty sweet and all I need to do now is setup a photobox on my desk and get a USB extension cable. I can hardly wait!!![8D][]


----------



## kiddo (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Mikey, I guess you can ignore the email I just sent.  []

Here is a link I mentioned earlier about photographing small items. A bunch of it was done using your camera.

http://www.tabletopstudio.com/documents/HowTo_page.htm


----------

